# hi everyone!



## cncrnd19 (Mar 21, 2019)

Hello there, I'm new around here. As you might expect I'm feeling unsure about my marriage and could use some advice from people outside the situation. Looking forward to sharing in other threads. xx


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome. Glad you are here. Sad you have to be here. When you are cleared by TAM, pick the best forum and give us details.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Sorry you had to find us, but glad you did. Please let us know what help you need.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here is a link to OP's thread with more detail....

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/consi...tion/432435-considering-divorce-abortion.html


----------

